# 3 Mile Bridge



## jthuwf (Oct 3, 2007)

Caught two redfish tonight. One was 21" and the other was 20". Also caught a croaker and catfish. Was only out about 2 hours.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice job bro, what did you catch them on?


----------



## bleedincrimson (Oct 3, 2007)

at least you caught some fish


----------

